# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La sequía obliga a los regantes del Tajo-Segura a comprar agua a otras comunidades

## FEDE

La sequía obliga a los regantes del Tajo-Segura a comprar agua a otras comunidades

*Las demandas de agua para riego se han multiplicado ante la ausencia de lluvias*

21/05/2014



El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, confirmó que las demandas de agua para riego "se han multiplicado" como consecuencia de la situación de sequía, y que hay comunidades que "se encuentran con problemas de abastecimiento, sobre todo las que ya tenían déficit antes". En una rueda de prensa ofrecida después de mantener un encuentro institucional con el presidente del Gobierno regional, Alberto Garre, Claver explicó que la ausencia de lluvias ha provocado que haya "muchísimo más consumo que en un año normal y la necesidad es muy superior", de ahí que se haya optado por la formula de comprar agua a otras comunidades.
     De hecho, advierte que el Scarts hubiera tenido "de sobra" para abastecer a todas las comunidades de regantes con los 38 hectómetros cúbicos que recibe mensualmente. En cambio, ahora no basta con esa cantidad de agua, sino que se ven abocados a comprar a las comunidades de regantes de Illana y a Estremera y que desconoce si será suficiente, según informa www.laopiniondemurcia.es.

*La sequía ha llegado con toda la zona regable cultivada*

    Claver justificó que esta demanda es tan grande porque "se ha cultivado casi toda la zona regable, por no decir toda", y por la sequedad de la tierra. Además, indicó que el año ha sido seco y con mucho viento, por lo que se han dado "todos los ingredientes para propiciar más consumo de agua".
    Hasta ahora, según Claver, los regantes han ido capeando esta situación, y considera que podrá ir solucionando estas adversidades hasta final de año. De momento, el Sindicato Central de Regantes afronta este problema redistribuciones de agua, pasando recursos de las comunidades de regantes que tienen de sobra a las que les falta, pero esto se hace en el último trimestre del año hidrológico, es decir, julio, agosto y septiembre.
    Así pues, Claver explica que la gente "quiere tener una seguridad de que va a disponer de agua ante la incertidumbre de que se pueda hacer esta redistribución". Por ello, recomendó "tener paciencia y no ponerse nerviosos, porque la situación no es fácil".
     El presidente del Sindicato señaló que las comunidades más apuradas por la necesidad de agua son las zonas del Valle del Guadalentín, con Lorca y Totana a la cabeza, así como el Campo de Cartagena y la zona de la Pedrera.
(Foto: Archivo www.laopiniondemurcia.es

----------


## Jonasino

"la gente quiere tener una seguridad de que va a disponer de agua ante la incertidumbre de que se pueda hacer esta redistribución".
Si uno de los puntos clave de la vida es la incertidumbre de cuando nos vamos a morir ¿de que certidumbre hablamos en estos temas? Este chico desvaría....

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como comenté, por ésta misma noticia puesta en el hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...858#post130858  , lo importante de lo que dice éste señor, además de lo de la incertidumbre es esto:
"Claver justificó que esta demanda es tan grande porque "se ha cultivado casi toda la zona regable, por no decir toda".
Una muy mala planificación, pongo todo en producción, y ahora a llorar que me den agua y barata. Sabiendo que el año venía muy malo.
 Que usen las desaladoras, que ahí si que no hay problema de incertidumbre, no se acaba.
 De hecho ya están, con la boca pequeña tratando el tema.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Pikeman (02-jun-2014),Varanya (31-may-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claver, que no da puntada sin hilo, ya veladamente negocia el uso de las desaladoras.
 Este texto, sacado de una noticia igual a la linkeada pero de 20 Minutos, transcribe sus palabras:




> Estrategia para optimizar las desaladoras Al ser preguntado por la intención del Gobierno central de implementar una estrategia para optimizar la explotación de las desaladoras, Claver ha subrayado que si este proyecto conduce a un precio "razonable" del agua sería "un buen camino", ya que el coste es "fundamental". Otro tema "importante", según Claver, es la calidad del agua, y cree que podría ser "una vía de actuación" si se demuestra que no plantea problemas para los cultivos, especialmente para el arbolado y los cítricos. Aunque para los regantes lo ideal sería que hubiera una nueva transferencia de agua "de cualquier otro sitio desde el que se recargara la cabecera del Tajo", Claver se ha mostrado abierto a "cualquier tipo de solución para la desalación". En este sentido, ha reconocido que se ha abierto algún "esbozo de conversación" con el Ministerio que "todavía no han llevado a ningún resultado", aunque confirma que el planteamiento "puede ir por este camino", y ha ratificado que los regantes "deben ser tenidos en cuenta".


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2143726/0/

 Vamos, que está negociando que le subvencionen el coste como en el trasvase.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

